# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  Alabama reptile shows?

## prodigyx911

So next month on the 16th, I plan on getting my first ball python. I have everything set-up and ready, but I just haven't gotten my bp yet. 
On the same weekend, there are two different shows near Birmingham AL - the Dixie Reptile Show and the Western Alabama Reptile Expo. I've been to the Dixie Reptile Show, but never to WARE. Has anyone been to either, or both? I'm wanting to know a good breeder to get a normal adult bp from.

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## rabernet

The WARE show is bigger, is a 2 day show, and has more vendors than the Dixie Reptile Show. And run by two of the nicest promoters you can meet. I'll be there at the USARK table, and I've been to every WARE show since it launched. 

I used to go to the Dixie Reptile show, but it has more of a swap meet feel than the WARE show.

Disclaimer - these views are mine, and mine alone and are shared in my capacity as a member, and not as a co-owner of this site and do not represent BP.net.

----------


## PassionsPythons

> The WARE show is bigger, is a 2 day show, and has more vendors than the Dixie Reptile Show. And run by two of the nicest promoters you can meet. I'll be there at the USARK table, and I've been to every WARE show since it launched. 
> 
> I used to go to the Dixie Reptile show, but it has more of a swap meet feel than the WARE show.
> 
> Disclaimer - these views are mine, and mine alone and are shared in my capacity as a member, and not as a co-owner of this site and do not represent BP.net.


Rab, there isn't going to be a WARE show anymore is there? I just wanted to confirm because that's what I've heard, figured you might know.

----------


## rabernet

> Rab, there isn't going to be a WARE show anymore is there? I just wanted to confirm because that's what I've heard, figured you might know.


To be honest, I am not sure, but I will check. 


Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

----------


## Lferg

Hey guys I know this isnt necessarily about shows but I found a great source for f/t  close to B-ham and they ship overnight anywhere in the state for $10 and the service is OUTSTANDING. oh and live pick up at the shows too

----------


## JMartin

> Hey guys I know this isnt necessarily about shows but I found a great source for f/t  close to B-ham and they ship overnight anywhere in the state for $10 and the service is OUTSTANDING. oh and live pick up at the shows too


Can you post or PM me their info?  I am moving to B'ham this weekend.

----------


## Lferg

Sure, the name is Reptilecuisine.com shoot her an email and she'll fix you up. I have absolutely no affiliation with her or her business I am just extremely with the service I have received. Hands down the best!

----------

_JMartin_ (06-07-2011)

----------

